# Hyatt II - still have XYZ?



## MaryH (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi all,

I was wondering if Hyatt II still have XYZ, a 2nd free exchange for only a fee?

I only get AC that is on restrictive grids these days.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 30, 2015)

The XYZ thread is here:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152788

 The program is still active, but has undergone some recent changes.  "Choose 2"  There are still 2 facets to the XYZ as well.

 hope this helps


----------



## MaryH (Aug 30, 2015)

Most are for general II XYZ.  I am interested in Hyatt specific one since I called the Hyatt rep and the one I spoke to did not know anything about it.  Or should I call a II rep for the XYZ?


----------



## taterhed (Aug 30, 2015)

The rule on xyz (which is II program) is call and explain you want xyz.... hangup and repeat until someone admits knowledge.  This is II, not Hyatt.  I'm not sure what Hyatt may offer it's customer/owners internally

 I'm confused.  What are you trying to do?  do you have an II exchange?  Are you trying to get a free week (xyz) for downsize?  or for availability in reduced demand booking areas?  (when you book your exchange).

 Hyatt owners do report having gotten XYZ's when trading OUT of Hyatt points.  Not into Hyatts.  But, you never know.  The rule of XYZ is "really, they did that?"

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1758093&highlight=hyatt#post1758093

 :>


----------



## MaryH (Aug 31, 2015)

I booked a prime week using my Hyatt Points in II but had some Hyatt EEE points expire since I had a lot of stuff going in real life right now so timeshare takes a back burner.  

I did not have enough points to book another prime week I wanted  (short by sometime like 20 or 30 points) and did not pull the trigger or a non-prime week which I could gift since not sure of dates.  Not a good idea to pay fees unless you know someone want it.

Hyatt owner cannot trade into Hyatt in II.  they used to have XYZ when you book a II week using your Hyatt points but not sure of the rules and if anyone had done it recently.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 31, 2015)

MaryH said:


> I booked a prime week using my Hyatt Points in II but had some Hyatt EEE points expire since I had a lot of stuff going in real life right now so timeshare takes a back burner.
> 
> I did not have enough points to book another prime week I wanted (short by sometime like 20 or 30 points) and did not pull the trigger or a non-prime week which I could gift since not sure of dates. Not a good idea to pay fees unless you know someone want it.
> 
> Hyatt owner cannot trade into Hyatt in II. they used to have XYZ when you book a II week using your Hyatt points but not sure of the rules and if anyone had done it recently.


 
 So, yes, if you booked an exchange week on II, you can inquire to see what XYZ weeks might be available.  XYZ has recently had some changes....best to review the XYZ forum and post any specific questions there.  Currently (recently) the grid was only good till Dec 2015.  But that changes on an unknown basis.  
 Give II a call--ask for xyz availability.  Must be concurrent/after your base exchange.  If they are clueless, call back.  Read recent xyz threads and post any questions before you call. good luck

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152788&page=43


----------

